
How exactly does React handle events? - warlyware
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/how-exactly-does-react-handles-events-71e8b5e359f2
======
treyhuffine
Great explanation. React events are something I've never fully understood.
Incredible how they've abstracted it be handled the same way for all clients.

